# Putting new hens with a hen that's sitting



## cowpuncher (Apr 9, 2015)

I am gonna get two hens tommorow to put with my amaricauna pair but will the new hens chase the other hen off her nest please help and quick


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First off, unless you absolutely trust this breeder you should quarantine the new birds to make certain they are not harboring any diseases. There are a couple of respiratory diseases that only show up when a bird is stressed. It can be easily passed on to your whole flock.

There is no way of knowing what they will do. Your male may go after them because in his way of thinking they are interlopers and don't belong. They should be confined to a place where the other birds can see them but not get to them to do harm.


----------



## cowpuncher (Apr 9, 2015)

I do trust the breeder as he is my uncle and my pair of amaraucanas is originally from his flock we will keep an eye on them


----------

